# Horse meat found in hamburgers



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/16/world/europe/ireland-britain-horses-burgers/index.html?iref=allsearch

Why should dogs get all the good cuts ?

L & O


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you saw that crap they sell as meat over there you wouldn't be surprised. The most common meat is "Bangers" sausages made from god only knows what and served in every way imaginable.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ESOX said:


> If you saw that crap they sell as meat over there you wouldn't be surprised. The most common meat is "Bangers" sausages made from god only knows what and served in every way imaginable.


Are the USDA rules ready that much different for sausage, bologna, & hot dogs ?
I'm not sure how the horse meat got mixed into regular hamburgers........perhaps horse meat is also sold there and labeled as such for anyone wanting a little "giddy-up" in their meat products ??
I remember about 25 years ago there was short experiment with selling horse meat for our use here. Some might remember the Galloping Gourmet and the segment he did prepare horse meat for the table.






The short video is from Graham Kerr's show, "The Galloping Gourmet", but he is not preparing horse meat. I didn't see that segment listed. He sure does have fun in the kitchen.

L & O


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

When I was in college LSSU they cleaned the food out of the fallout shelters and served it to the students. We had our share of beef stew which I know contained its share of horse, goat, lamb, and who knows what else.


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Robert Holmes said:


> When I was in college LSSU they cleaned the food out of the fallout shelters and served it to the students. We had our share of beef stew which I know contained its share of horse, goat, lamb, and who knows what else.


Just goes to show you, dont believe every thing you see, or read. :yikes:


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

You could buy it frozen at Meijers back in the late 70's. U.S.D.A. stamp and all. What I thought funny was it sat right next to the frozen white castles.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news...soon-be-slaughtered-for-meat-in-US/51495306/1


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Meat is meat. I'd eat horse, no problem. As long as it's labeled accurately and meets health and safety standards, why not?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Meat is meat. I'd eat horse, no problem. As long as it's labeled accurately and meets health and safety standards, why not?


Pretty much sums it up. A lot of the hoopla and ban over horse meat is caused by the animal huggers.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

When I was stationed in Germany I would go to the market and get freshly cooked horsewurst. Very lean and closer to venison than beef.I little mustard on the side and off to the races. Had my share of Bangers and mash last year in the UK. Washed it down with a few pints and no adverse intestinal issues . Never tried dog or monkey, yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

USA is one of the only countries that doesn't utilize horse meat.

Not many places around that'll do it for ya even if they can now, but if you know one or can butcher it yourself there's a lot of cheap or free meat out there in horses right now. Has been since the ban.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> Meat is meat. I'd eat horse, no problem. As long as it's labeled accurately and meets health and safety standards, why not?


Yep, absolutely no doubt about that. Muscle is muscle is muscle. If we're concered about wasting meat, why not also consider utilizing the tons and tons of dogs and cats sitting in shelters waiting to be put to sleep? Why do we put them in landfills? Lots of other cultures eat them. 

Horses are still used heavily for meat extensively, but is it sadly all illegal black-market for Latino cultures, which leads to peoples horses being slaughtered and butchered inside people's stables, so when little Susie goes out to feed her palomino, she finds a carcass of bones and entrails in a pool of blood. This happens all the time in Florida and through the south where black market horse meat trade is in high demand. The horses are usually immobilized and butchered while still alive to save time so they won't get caught. The thought is horse meat will make you stronger and give you more machismo. 

The reason Amercians do not eat horse meat is becaue they are far more intelligent and make great human companions, as compared to cows. Pigs do can as well, but our culture will accept putting Wilber under the knife for the taste of bacon. After all, it's bacon!!!!!

Perhaps if we learned to stir fry canine correctly or saute a kitty to perfection, then we'd not have such an issue truly utilizing availible meat stocks. The bottom line is that if people have an emotional connetion to an animal, it is tough to slaughter it. But if we can get over that, there are LOTS of options to fill the freezer. Maybe give Fido an extra scoop of kibble tonight... that extra fat will make him much more tender in the crock pot!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Back in the early 70's when I was in Germany I have no doubt that horse meat was served in the Army messhall. They bought all the meat from german sources and horsemeat was commonly sold. You saw very little beef on the local market. Joke used to be when you go in the mess hall that it smelled like horses


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Benzie, I sense sarcasm...

But honestly, I go back to my former statement: labeled and prepared properly, I really don't have a problem with most any animal being served up for consumption. Maybe not shelter pets, as there need to be certain animal agriculture health standards met, but if there's a market for it, why not? When we arbitrarily assign moral value to certain species, we set ourselves up for a tangle of contradiction. 

That said, in general, worldwide, people don't eat many carnivorous mammals. From a biological and economical perspective it's not very efficient, and there are some inherent health risks... bioaccumulation of toxic substances and so on.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Think it has to do with our perceived uses of animals, horses are seen as used for riding, travel, companions, competition, sport... Etc while cows and pigs are basically universally seen as food.. Only exception i can see is for bull riding competitions... But thats a small market


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Eat the dogs!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0DQPJVHTfc&feature=player_detailpage#t=26s


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

These hit the web page news channels yesterday and this morning.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/02/14/horse-drug-may-have-entered-human-food-chain/

http://www.wral.com/uk-3-men-arrested-in-horsemeat-scandal/12108425/


----------

